# Professor Behring in Winnipeg????



## Corinne (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi there!

Just heard that Prof. Sylvio Behring is in Canada and was wondering if anyone knows if he will be doing any seminars in Winnipeg?  I had the opportunity to meet him while he was here 1n 1999.  Great man!

Let me know!

Corinne


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 30, 2006)

Not that I know of. 

I know he just oversaw some belt promotions in Edmonton, but as far as Winnipeg is concerned I haven't heard of any seminars planned.

Slightly off topic, but do you train in Winnipeg?  Be nice to see another female in the grappling scene...there aren't many of us.


----------

